# Concorde PDM Squadra



## Phil40soon (Jan 15, 2005)

Came across a pristine NOS Concorde team PDM replica in LBS. Guess about '89 or '90 vintage with very nice Columbus tubing -- chrome fork and stays, nice horizontal dropouts. Currently it's built up with low end road shtuff.

My questions to you knowledgeable ones:

What would you expect to pay for a frame like this in perfect, never-ridden condition?

What would you suggest for fixed conversion components? A couple of thoughts are vintage Campy (would be beyond what I want to spend and would need to order on line), Paul (in stock at the LBS, but he wants too much), Phil (not sure if the optics would work, but am keen on the brand), or possibly vintage NOS Zeus (also in stock at LBS, but not sure if they will tear down the bike it's currently on to put on the Concorde).

Fully built with the above components in mind, what would it sell for?

Lastly, anyone think it's sacrilege to convert a bike like this to fixed and it's better off languishing in the shop?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I can't comment on the frame but as for a compoents go, any of the ones you suggested will work. The only caution with Paul is they rear uses a 44mm chainline. The standard fixed chainline is 42mm so you'd need to tinker with BB length..

As for your last comment, bike are made to be ridden...Help out the poor thing and put it on the road


----------



## Phil40soon (Jan 15, 2005)

*PDM Concorde*

Thanks, my thoughts exactly on putting it on the road. BTW, same shop I bought my KG86, also NOS.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Test rode one - Columbus SL or SLX. I loved it.*

The shop was kind of stuck with it and selling it pretty cheap. It was a great deal if I could have used it as was, but I would have had to replace the racing gears with either a triple or an mtb cassette and derailleurs for brevet riding which made it less of a bargain. It went down the road very smoothly and climbed/accelerated well enough for me. 

I'd want to do it up with age appropriate parts as much as possible, but that's a matter of taste.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

I bought a similar pristine vintage Tommasini SLX frame from a poster here and love it, fantastic ride, (though it has gears), paid about $400 IIRC. I think it would be non sacreligeous to build that frame up fixed as long as you don't buzz off any brazeons so that it could possibly be a classic geared bike again someday...


----------



## Phil40soon (Jan 15, 2005)

*thanks for your comments on the Concorde*

I'm definitely encouraged to go for it, and in fact smitten with this bike. I need to save a few beer bottles for refund before I proceed. I think my guy knows I'm on the hook and won't take less than $1000-$1200 CDN. Might not be worth the dough. My fixed Atala cost me $10 at a goodwill shop + about 160 in parts... ugly, however.

My thoughts are to go with the vintage Zeus at the same LBS, 3T Pista saddle and I'll figure out the wheels eventually, maybe Mavic GP4's? I definitely will not grind off any braze ons or tabs of any sort in case I'm not happy with the fixed set up. Will definitely post a pic if this comes together over the winter.


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

*My Concorde Is A Fixie*

I have a Concorde Prelude (Columbus PRX tubes) that I turned into a fixie 7 years ago. It is an awesome ride and gets many comments on the road. Concorde made some very good frames in its day (had heard they were actually built by Ciocc and then painted in Belgium....not sure if this is true). Geometry, atleast for mine, is perfect for stage racing and "power" riding. Very durable, smooth, responsive, and a joy to ride. You won't go wrong setting it up as a fixie or (gasp) single speed.


----------

